# Postgrey + Ubuntu 10.04 LTS



## hahni (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher (bei älteren Ubuntu-Versionen im Verbund mit ISPConfig 2) habe ich für Postgrey immer folgende Einstellung in der main.cf verwendet:

--
check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:60000
--

Ich weiss nicht, ob es auch anderen Benutzern so ging, aber mit 10.04 LTS hat dann nichts mehr funktioniert. Als ich den Port verändert habe, läuft alles bestens:

--
check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10023
--

Vielleicht hilft es jemand weiter, der die gleichen Probleme hatte wie ich. Ich habe mich übrigens an das Perfect Server-Setup gehalten. Doch da wird Postgrey ohnehin nicht konfiguriert .

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

